# Looking for a topic



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I know a few weeks ago i posted a topic about puff possibly being bred.
Well now i cant find it, and i really need it.
I think she is pregnant and I need to find the date i posted it so i can guess her due date

Does anyone remember which forum thing i posted it in, and even better, what page its on or a link? Thanks.

Its really important so if you can help me in any way, it would help so much.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

dont worry i remembered what i called it and i found it 

1st of january.
so maybe 5th of march or around then puff is due


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought that you had taken her into be spayed :shrug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

we had it booked at the vet left. Puff seemed to be going alright so we were sticking around waiting for the other vet to have a spot for puff.
The someone accidently left a window open and well, yeah.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh know - how long ago was that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is this it?

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6076


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

and she got bred on the first. shes due around 7th of march if at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

was that the topic you were looking for?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

This might sound terrible to some people, but you can still get Puff spayed even if she is bred. No, its not a pleasant thought, but in most cases, why bring kittens into the world when they have little chance of being in a loving home their whole lives. That is just an option for you; I had a rescue dog get bred right before I picked her up, and I had her spayed shortly after with no problems.

Anyways, if you decide that's not an option, I know you'll do your best for Puff and her kittens.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That was what I was going to say Epona - I worked at a Humane Society. We had 14,000 animals a year come in - 12,000 never left due to euthanasia. We spayed and neutered everything that came through and unfortunately most were pregnant. But really, we were saving them a possible horrible life later because of the overpopulation.

I hope that she is not pregnant, but if so we are here to support you :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah eponda we are considering it

Thanks allison :hug: 
I'm stressing over it already


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We had a cat that came part of our property and we took her in to be spayed after she raised her first set of twins though and she was going to have another batch of kittens though but we got her fixed anyways and she's doing fine and she's 10 years old now.


----------

